
Heap (YC W13) Raises $27M Series B - jonbishop
https://blog.heapanalytics.com/heap-27-million-series-b/
======
isoos
As a former remoter at Heap, I can only recommend them: great team, good
focus, promising product.

Good luck Matin & team!

